# Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please



## Kjurinek (Oct 31, 2004)

I have gone through the lovely performance Pirelli tires that VW installed on the 19" rims in only 15K miles. Seeing as we live in IL, those tires really were terrible in the snow. Now we are in the market for new tires and my decision is between the Pirelli Scorpions and the Kuhmo Ecsta. The sizes available are 255/50/19 255/55/19 and 285/45/19
Which tire would you go with and what size fits and looks best on the Touareg?
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Kjurinek)*

I was under the impression that there weren't any all season tires that would fit the 19" Touareg rims. I didn't think there were any dedicated snows either. Are you sure that the tires you reference will work on the Touareg 19's? If there is a true all season available, I would probably swap m 18"s ro the 19's.
What I will tell you is that the Pirelli Scorpions suck as a dry road tire. I have no idea how they do in snow; they may be great, but they absolutely bite as an everyday tire. They are a rough riding, loud, ugly tire. My wife had a set put on our Land Cruiser during the Explorer fiasco when we couldn't get the Michelin LTX's, and I suffered through them for one year before throwing them out with plenty of life left in them. Total crap.


----------



## sparkerc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Archimedes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archimedes* »_What I will tell you is that the Pirelli Scorpions suck as a dry road tire. ..... Total crap.

Which version are you referring to? I have had a few sets of the Scorpion A/T's both on my previous Durango and as a second off road/winter set for the Treg (second to 19" P-Zero's) and have found that they do really well on and off road as well as in the snow (tooled around in snow up to abou 18" deep).


_Modified by sparkerc at 7:31 AM 10-31-2004_


----------



## Kjurinek (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (sparkerc)*

The Pirelli Scorpion Zero or Zero Asimmetrico. Not sure of the difference.


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (sparkerc)*

Sparkerc:
I purchased set of 17" Canyon wheels for mainly winter use and may due some limited off road.
What is your experience with the Scorpion A/T's in regards to road noise, wear and general dry/wet handling?
Are they a lot noisier that you 19" PZero's?
Debating on getting the A/T's or the Scorpion Ice & Snow; will stay with the 235-65 17 size so can stick to the stock 29" diameter.
Thanks,
BT


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Kjurinek)*

Pirelli PZero Rossos are a summer tire only. They (along with the Conti 4x4 Sport Contact) are the typical tire on the 19s from VW. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...trico
Pirelli Scorpion Zeros are classified as all season. They come on the Treg on both the 18s, and I believe some of the 17s. http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...+Zero
I have the PZero Rossos on 19s, and like them for summer, although I may replace them after about 17k miles with the Michelin Diamaris.
I had the Scorpion Zeros on my 18s, and hated them. They were noisy, and cupped after 14k miles. I never used them in the snow, but in mud they were terrible. I had no confidence in their snow characteristics, so I just replaced them with a set of Michelin 4x4 XPCs http://www.michelinman.com/cat...ire=8.
By the way the Kumho Ecstas get very good reviews http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...A+STX especially considering the price.


----------



## shredjim (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Kjurinek)*

I have done much research on tires for the Treg. Toyo makes the only M&S tire I can find in a 275/45/19 - their Proxes S/T http://www.toyo.com/tires/tire....html
I am considering purchasing 18" new rims and tires so I can get good performance on both road, and snow.


----------



## sparkerc (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (bt-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bt-treg* »_I purchased set of 17" Canyon wheels for mainly winter use and may due some limited off road.
What is your experience with the Scorpion A/T's in regards to road noise, wear and general dry/wet handling?
Are they a lot noisier that you 19" PZero's?


I bought a set of five 17" AT Italia wheels that happened to have the Scorpion A/T's on them from verdugo after he got rid of his Treg. I had had three previous sets of of the 31x10.5x15 A/T's on my Durango and loved them. 
I was getting 25-30K miles out of a set on the D and that is with moderately hard road driving (I love curves and on-ramps). I prefer the handling of the A/T's to the Wranglers and BFG A/T's that I have had in the past. I am expecting the wet handling to be even better with the A/T's and the AWD Treg, but there was nothing to complain about with them on the D. 
I never have gotten stuck with the A/T's in the snow and Tahoe is known for getting significant quantities of snow per storm. (Getting a foot or two or three of snow over a couple of days would not be unusual.)
I have switched back and forth between the 19" P-Zeros and the A/T's twice now since mid-August. When I have done it, I have not noticed any significant difference in road noise. The only difference was the very obvious difference in handling between the 17" A/T's and 19" P-Zero's, but that was definitely expected!


----------



## Kjurinek (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (sparkerc)*

Would I be better off trying the 255 or the 285 width? Will the 285/45 fit?


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Kjurinek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kjurinek* »_Would I be better off trying the 255 or the 285 width? Will the 285/45 fit?

My recommendation is the 255 width. Personally (living in NH) I would use the Pirelli Ice and Snow. It's the only snow rated tire in a 19" size that I know of (and I believe is recommended by Porsche for the Cayenne). See: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...8&y=1


----------



## alfierro (Jan 30, 2004)

I purchased 4 - 18" Cayenne rims with Pirelli Scorpion Ice and Snow......There is no tire currently available with the pressure requirements for the 19". By the way, the snow tires run smooth although not as smooth as the rosso's. I am very happy with the deal..and have winter and snows to play with on my V* Black TReg.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (alfierro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alfierro* »_There is no tire currently available with the pressure requirements for the 19". 

I'm not sure what you mean by this. The 19" Pirelli Ice and Snow has a max. inflation pressure of 50 psi.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Which 19" All Season Tire Brand and Sizes? Eric help please (Kjurinek)*










275/45-19 Service Description....... *108*Y
Maximum Load.............. 2205 lbs.
Overall Diameter..... 28.7"

255/50-19 
Maximum Load.............. 1929 - 2149 lbs.
255/55-19
Maximum Load.............. 2403 lbs.
Overall Diameter..... 30.1







Big, as in Tall








285/45-19 29.1
Maximum Load.............. 2149 lbs.
Rim Width Range...... 9.00 to 10.50
I do not know the OEM Wheel width. It needs to be at least 9"
Check your GAWR (sticker on driver's door) to make sure
the alternate tire size(s) that you are contemplating are
not under loaded for your vehicle.
If you read between the lines, I'm not going to make an
alternate 19" size, due to load carrying capacity issues.
Here ya go (Snow Tire Pkg):
235/65HR17 DU GRTRK WT M2 XL ............ 109.00
17X7.5 5-130 ET55 VW ATI S5 ............. 169.00
Shipping approx ...................................... 60.00
Mt & Bal ...................... n/c
................









............

.


----------

